# Stevens 520-30 Hammer Spring



## jettman96 (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm in search of Hammer spring for a Stevens 520-30 12 Ga shotgun.

This was my Grandfather's gun and I would like to just get it back functioning order.  

I've found most of the other parts I need but if someone has any good pics the spring and hammer it would be a huge help.

Or any suggestions on good places to search for the parts... Numrich's has been helpful but doesn't have a good pic or schematic of the trigger assembly.

Thanks,
Jett


----------



## WGSNewnan (Feb 23, 2012)

if numrich doesnt have it - good luck!


----------



## jettman96 (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks for the helpful feedback...  

I didn't say they don't have it.  I said they don't have a good picture or schematic.  From what I can see there are several possibilities on their site but I can't quite tell which one it would be.  And the gun has a homemade spring from god knows when so Ican't use it for comparison.

But like I said... Thanks for the HELPFUL comment.


----------



## WGSNewnan (Feb 25, 2012)

ill see if i can find you a good exploded view. sorry i didnt realize you didnt have the original for comparison purposes.

i found a 520 gunsmithing manual on ebay - might be something to look at it.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Savage-Mode...595?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5648acff73

a google search came up with this forum that shows another exploded view.
http://doublegunshop.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=221817&page=2

http://www.gun-parts.com/savageshotgun 
shows 520 parts available also with view.


----------



## jettman96 (Feb 26, 2012)

it's amazing what a fresh set of eyes can find.  Thanks!

I'm starting to wonder if the 620 and 520 use the same part number for the hammer spring.  This is what I found on the Gun-parts.com link "620A-166 - Hammer spring"

Did you see that the Ebay link was for a laser copy "Savage Model 520 & 620 Shotgun Gunsmithing Manual. Laser copied onto 8 1/2 x 11 paper. "  very interesting...

I'm starting to think that the hammer  is not original and therefore the original spring won't work.

I'll try to post some pictures if I can.

Thanks again,
Jett


----------



## WGSNewnan (Feb 26, 2012)

jettman96 said:


> it's amazing what a fresh set of eyes can find.  Thanks!
> 
> I'm starting to wonder if the 620 and 520 use the same part number for the hammer spring.  This is what I found on the Gun-parts.com link "620A-166 - Hammer spring"
> 
> ...


i went through the same thing with a 820 i was restoring this winter. i opted for buying a complete trigger group for mine as parts were becoming harder to find. i eventually found one on gunbroker for a fair price and swapped parts over.
as far as the laser copy goes - thats kinda funny but for 10 bucks i would probably buy one just for reference purposes. you can never have too much info laying around even if its just for the pics included.


----------

